# Glasgow Nautical College Lifeboat Launching Tower



## Lewis

Follow this web address to see an article about the new Lifeboat Launching Tower at Glasgow Nautical College.
http://www.theherald.co.uk/search/d...ing_urged_for_nautical_college_tower_plan.php


----------

